# Project de Jour



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys are right about the HEAT! I'm sweating like a Missouri pack mule out here. That butt section off that big mesquite burl finally got some attention today. Here are some pictures of what's been done so far. I have a few hours of sanding and finishing looking at me now. Have a great weekend and don't worry about making a mess! lol! galvbay


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

One more pic......gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I likey!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

What do you do with the stuff you make? Is it sold? shown?
later, biggreen


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

That's a beauty Jim!!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've pretty well knocked this one out. It will get some additional waxing the next week or so and it's finished. Interesting chunk of wood! That ear/wing section sounded like a helicopter swinging through the air while it was turning! I never did get bit by it but I know I came close a couple of times. The mesquite has some awesome grain patterns. Overall size is 12" dia and about 6" deep. 
Keep your tools sharp and enjoy what's left of the weekend! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, that turned out beautiful, Jim...

Started to make a comment about "where in the he11 do you find mesquite that big?..All I've ever seen were about six foot tall all over west and south Texas and couldn't have been more than 6 inch trunks".. but decided to do a "Wiki" on it before I popped off...Man..was I wrong !!!

"Mesquite is an extremely hardy, drought-tolerant plant[1] because it can draw water from the water table through its long taproot (recorded at up to 190 ft in depth"

Geeezze...says they usually can grow 20 to 30 foot tall..Wow !! How'd ya like to try and dig that sucker out of the ground...:wink:

Live and Learn...LOL.... Still made a beautiful piece of deco...but I woulda been scared to death to approach that root whirling on the lathe armed only with a gouge....:smile:

Nice Work !!!!!

"The Other" Jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful. Sure wish they had some of them growing in my part of Texas. I hunt East Texas also, so don't get that way either to get some of that wood. It is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice! I really love the finish.


----------

